# Brasilia - Brazil



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing and modern Brasilia....thanks for the great photos. :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulistinha


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by RN Latvian31








Photos by RN Latvian31


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Que bonita es Brasilia


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^Thanks:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.sinus.org.br/2013/brasilia


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

www.sonobrasil.com


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

brasiliatour.com.br


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

wikipedia


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos from Brazilia :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ponte em Brasília à noite 444 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr




BRASÍLIA - MONUMENTAL LESTE by guilherme p., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Dinossauros da Patagônia by ParkShopping BSB, on Flickr


----------



## cebu726 (Oct 10, 2009)

This is the most well-planned city in South America, if not the whole world. I know that this is a city carved from nothingness so the layout of the city was designed very well.

I like this city more than any other city on the planet. You can see the wide boulevards and traffic-free streets, wide green spaces, medium-high buildings and not dense. This modern city is very distinctively Brazilian. Very Oscar Niemeyer!

From the ultra-modern architectural designs of the buildings to the equally ultra-modern sculptures all over. I especially like the national congress building, the cathedral of brasilia, the palacio da alvorada, cultural complex of brazil, etc.

What a lucky nation to have Oscar Niemeyer as one of the world's greatest arhitect. Conrats brasileiros for a very beautiful city!


----------



## AFJ (Jan 25, 2013)

Brasilia pra mim é a cidade mais linda do mundo... A genialidade de Lúcio Costa com a ousadia de Oscar Niemeyer resultou na quase perfeição da Arquitetura... Um ponto negativo na minha opinião são os caminhos criados por pedestres no meio da esplanada, sai fora da ideia original do projeto (os famosos corta-caminhos) Nada que manche a reputação da nossa bela capital, Aliás pra se comparar com Brasília só mesmo washington D. C. :applause: Parabéns pelo thread "Extraordinário".


----------



## RPFigueiredo (Jun 9, 2009)

^^
Na verdade LC previu tais caminhos. Disse que se algum se formasse, é porque um seria necessário alí, entãod everiam construir!
Mas é necessário uma boa revisão da esplanada, tirar as árvores, reformar os minisérios, calçar os passeios etc...


----------



## Nababesco (Jan 5, 2012)

Brasília by rbpdesigner, on Flickr









Asa Sul - South Wing by rbpdesigner, on Flickr









Aeroporto Internacional de Brasília - Presidente Juscelino Kubitschek by rbpdesigner, on Flickr









Distrito Federal by rbpdesigner, on Flickr









Distrito Federal by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## AFJ (Jan 25, 2013)

RPFigueiredo said:


> ^^
> Na verdade LC previu tais caminhos. Disse que se algum se formasse, é porque um seria necessário alí, entãod everiam construir!
> Mas é necessário uma boa revisão da esplanada, tirar as árvores, reformar os minisérios, calçar os passeios etc...


Bom saber disso... É só minha opinião quanto a eles, é uma distância grande e as pessoas a pé não vão dar uma volta enorme néh; porém sem eles o verde não teria manchas, seria mais bonito... Vi alguma coisa sobre um projeto de estacionamentos subterrâneos na esplanada  A Informação Procede???


----------



## RPFigueiredo (Jun 9, 2009)

Aparentemente sim, mas o projeto é absurdamebte enorme e preve entradas pela própria esplanada! Ficaria horrível!
Gastar 800mi num estacionamento é muita idiotice, visto que isso seria um belo investimento no transporte público.
Por mim eles deveriam manter o projeto inicial que previa estacionamento apenas entre os setores culturais, incluindo uma conexão entre eles.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

www.famouswonders.com/


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Balonismo em Brasília by FC Monteiro, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Série com Ipê-Roxo Bola (Tabebuia impetiginosa) - Series with the Pau D'Arco Bark - 27-07-2013 - IMG_5775 by Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

_DSC0382 por HUGO BARRETO, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congresso Nacional por Danilo Prudêncio, no Flickr


Série com Ipê-Roxo Bola (Tabebuia impetiginosa) - Series with the Pau D'Arco Bark - 27-07-2013 - IMG_5705 por Flávio Cruvinel Brandão, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Ponte JK - Brasília por Dircinha -, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Viagem para Brasília! por gabrielocandido, no Flickr


----------



## vitor.carvalho2 (May 23, 2007)

Os foristas de bsb poderiam se reunir e sair nas ruas da capital para um thread à nivel de rua da cidade, eu francamente vi poucos desse tipo da cidade


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

vitor.carvalho2 said:


> Os foristas de bsb poderiam se reunir e sair nas ruas da capital para um thread à nivel de rua da cidade, eu francamente vi poucos desse tipo da cidade


De acordo.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pedro Lins de Almeid








Pedro Lins de Almeid








BARBOSA®


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Renato Viana Albarral


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

RNLatvianRNLatvian


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Esplanada dos Ministérios by Danilo Prudêncio, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Renato Viana Albarral


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

BR | Brasília | Bankenviertel por jan.martin, no Flickr


----------



## mmjunior (Jun 20, 2014)

These are really nice pictures of a beautiful and modern city. Congrats.


----------

